# How to teach her to sleep through the night?



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I just started leaving my 8 month old GSD out of the kennel at night and she comes in the bedroom with me. She lays down and sleeps at first, but at 2:00 in the morning she's wide awake and wakes me up. I cant get her to go back to sleep and usually end up taking her to the other room and putting her in the kennel so I can sleep. Is there any way to make her stop this and sleep continuously?


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

Put the kennel in the bedroom?


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thought about that, but I really dont like keeping her in the kennel for a long time, I'd like her to feel like she can stretch out and really relax.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Lots of ball fetching, walking, running to get her tired.
Don’t let her sleep after that, feed her and keep playing, when you go to sleep she will sleep all night, maybe a couple of jumps in the middle of the night for the first two days but she will be getting used to.
This for a couple of weeks and she will get the message, my girl sleeps all night with this.
Also remember she was used to the crate, so the first days off is a new feeling for a puppy, just be patient.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Some possible suggestions: Tie her to the bed so she can't roam around or keep putting her in her crate and hope eventually she will get the hint or have her sleep on the bed with you.Athena has been out of her crate at night for about 4 months and it started out that she would roam the bedroom and not settle down or would want to play.Not that it is good but since she sleeps with me she settles down and doesn't wake up and roam around.If I make her stay off the bed all night I hear her roaming and whining.Really tire her out before bed too.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Well couldn't you put the Crate in the room and leave it open? My 8 mo old still enjoys going to her crate for long sleeping. she'll just go in there around 11pm and stay. I think I want to give her the chance to try to stay out all night long so we can cut down her over all crate time.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

All good suggestions, guess it's just trial and error till something works. Thanks!


----------



## RamboGSD (Feb 4, 2009)

Some will say the dog thinks it's dominant if it can come in and bug you and you actually get up and deal with it. When they started trying to wake me up I'd just tell them "no" and go back to sleep, now they leave me alone and play with toys til I'm up or just hang around.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RamboGSDSome will say the dog thinks it's dominant if it can come in and bug you and you actually get up and deal with it. When they started trying to wake me up I'd just tell them "no" and go back to sleep, now they leave me alone and play with toys til I'm up or just hang around.


Exactly...I thought of that and tried it last night and everything went great. Looks like we found our new routine!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i used to have the same issue. easy answer, she's not ready to be left out of the crate at night. put her back in it....now tyson sleeps in our room but sleeps all night, the only reason he sleeps in our room is because he is in the crate dureing the day when we are at work.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I think she is ready, she did just fine last night. What it boils down to is that she needs more exercise and has to get used to being out of the kennel at night because its really new for her. Last night she did good and I know tonight's going to be even better.


----------

